# Any Pakistani (LHR/KHI) applying for 176 visa for NSW?



## bukhari (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello Folks,
Any Pakistani here on forum (From Lahore/Karachi) who are/have applying(-ed) for 176 Subclass visa, let's get in touch. To discuss things and keep the anxiety to its minimum during this lengthy process of visa grant..


----------



## fabregas (Feb 8, 2012)

bukhari said:


> Hello Folks,
> Any Pakistani here on forum (From Lahore/Karachi) who are/have applying(-ed) for 176 Subclass visa, let's get in touch. To discuss things and keep the anxiety to its minimum during this lengthy process of visa grant..


Yes i am applying for 176 Visa.... I just got SS approvals from NSW and Victoria both. Now thinking about applying for NSW.


----------



## dynamicmoodz (Oct 11, 2011)

Hello,

I`m from Karachi and I have already lodged the application for 176 with South Australia state sponsorship. I have lodged the application on 30th Nov 2011, CO was assigned 7th Dec 2011 and asked for Form 80 for all applicants and my wife's functional English which were submitted back on 1 Jan 2012 and since then i haven`t heard from the CO. Can you guys share your timelines?


----------



## fabregas (Feb 8, 2012)

dynamicmoodz said:


> Hello,
> 
> I`m from Karachi and I have already lodged the application for 176 with South Australia state sponsorship. I have lodged the application on 30th Nov 2011, CO was assigned 7th Dec 2011 and asked for Form 80 for all applicants and my wife's functional English which were submitted back on 1 Jan 2012 and since then i haven`t heard from the CO. Can you guys share your timelines?


What evidence you gave for your wife's english language ability..


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi guys,

I'm from Karachi... thinking to apply SS 176 visa but I'm on step 1 at the moment, that is skill assessment. I am hoping to get SS and apply 176 before July 1, 2012. NSW, Queensland, and Victoria are on my list.


----------



## dynamicmoodz (Oct 11, 2011)

fabregas said:


> What evidence you gave for your wife's english language ability..


I have collected the letter from her college which states that the medium of instruction was in english. I haven`t heard back from CO about the decesion after submitting the documents.


----------



## dynamicmoodz (Oct 11, 2011)

bukhari said:


> Hello Folks,
> Any Pakistani here on forum (From Lahore/Karachi) who are/have applying(-ed) for 176 Subclass visa, let's get in touch. To discuss things and keep the anxiety to its minimum during this lengthy process of visa grant..


Bukhari,

Can you share your timelines and did you use any agent to lodge your case? Thanks


----------



## bukhari (Mar 18, 2011)

dynamicmoodz said:


> Bukhari,
> 
> Can you share your timelines and did you use any agent to lodge your case? Thanks



dynamicmoodz,
I applied for ACS way back in March 2011.. got results in july.. thn i went quiet.. got my IELTS and thn applied for Victoria and NSW SS by the end of October 2011.. in November got both sponsorships.. applied with NSW SS on 28th Dec 2011..
CO was alloted and Form 80 was asked on 18th Jan 2012.. its quiet since thn.. not even status on site has been updated..
I have used an Agent from karachi..

I quietly follow the forum .. been noting one thing.. people from other country who have applied for 176 from November 2011 have already started getting there visas.. I guess checks for us Pakistani take a long time.. do correct me if I am too much paranoid..


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

bukhari said:


> dynamicmoodz,
> I applied for ACS way back in March 2011.. got results in july.. thn i went quiet.. got my IELTS and thn applied for Victoria and NSW SS by the end of October 2011.. in November got both sponsorships.. applied with NSW SS on 28th Dec 2011..
> CO was alloted and Form 80 was asked on 18th Jan 2012.. its quiet since thn.. not even status on site has been updated..
> I have used an Agent from karachi..
> ...


Seems very quick time-line to me. What I was told when I went to a agent in Karachi that ACS takes 12 weeks to assess your skills and 175 visa takes minimum 18 months. In addition, 176 visa takes minimum of 12 months. I found the same information is available on Australian Immigration website.

What made me confused here is that how it is possible to get 176 visa within 3/4 months as people on the forum are saying they got it.

Your timeline contradicts by what I was told by the agent and the information available on the immigration website. Would you please shed some light on this?

Which agent did you use, by the way?


----------



## fabregas (Feb 8, 2012)

msvayani said:


> Seems very quick time-line to me. What I was told when I went to a agent in Karachi that ACS takes 12 weeks to assess your skills and 175 visa takes minimum 18 months. In addition, 176 visa takes minimum of 12 months. I found the same information is available on Australian Immigration website.
> 
> What made me confused here is that how it is possible to get 176 visa within 3/4 months as people on the forum are saying they got it.
> 
> ...


so what is bothering you...in Bukhari's post, where did you find that he got visa..he is still waiting for the visa and for ACS it took him more than 3 months (i.e. more than 12 weeks). I think you are a bit confused


----------



## dynamicmoodz (Oct 11, 2011)

msvayani said:


> Seems very quick time-line to me. What I was told when I went to a agent in Karachi that ACS takes 12 weeks to assess your skills and 175 visa takes minimum 18 months. In addition, 176 visa takes minimum of 12 months. I found the same information is available on Australian Immigration website.
> 
> What made me confused here is that how it is possible to get 176 visa within 3/4 months as people on the forum are saying they got it.
> 
> ...



Hello msvayani

It took me more then 12 weeks for skill assessment and 176 visa takes at least 1 year for high risk countries. Pakistan is one of the high risk countries so 176 visa would probably take 12-18 months to get the grant. 

I`m using the agent(AINIT) for the complete process.


----------



## dynamicmoodz (Oct 11, 2011)

bukhari said:


> dynamicmoodz,
> I applied for ACS way back in March 2011.. got results in july.. thn i went quiet.. got my IELTS and thn applied for Victoria and NSW SS by the end of October 2011.. in November got both sponsorships.. applied with NSW SS on 28th Dec 2011..
> CO was alloted and Form 80 was asked on 18th Jan 2012.. its quiet since thn.. not even status on site has been updated..
> I have used an Agent from karachi..
> ...


Bukhari - Seems like we are in the same boat our dates are almost same. I`ve also not received any feedback or status update after submitting the form 80.


----------



## fabregas (Feb 8, 2012)

dynamicmoodz said:


> Hello msvayani
> 
> It took me more then 12 weeks for skill assessment and 176 visa takes at least 1 year for high risk countries. Pakistan is one of the high risk countries so 176 visa would probably take 12-18 months to get the grant.
> 
> I`m using the agent(AINIT) for the complete process.


so you are also the VICTIM of AINIT. Till now I was also using them but they screwed my application..I just had a meeting with their Mr. Methab few days back...All they need is money..they aren't fully aware of new visa changes. I had to tell them the new changes. Now I am applying for visa by myself...


----------



## dynamicmoodz (Oct 11, 2011)

fabregas said:


> so you are also the VICTIM of AINIT. Till now I was also using them but they screwed my application..I just had a meeting with their Mr. Methab few days back...All they need is money..they aren't fully aware of new visa changes. I had to tell them the new changes. Now I am applying for visa by myself...


Oh really..What went wrong in your case? I`m closely reviewing everything before it is officially submitted.


----------



## fabregas (Feb 8, 2012)

dynamicmoodz said:


> Oh really..What went wrong in your case? I`m closely reviewing everything before it is officially submitted.


many things...for instance they didn't know that what does "ACS PIM 3, GROUP B" means...they wasted 7 months of mine...They didn't mention my MS while applying for ACS as they assured me that I would get the approval. because of that I was put in GROUP B. While submitting online ACS Application there is an option of Special Circumstances( they didn't use it). There is a long list of mistakes done by them...They applied for Victoria for me and got approval but at that time I lost all the trust on them so I applied for NSW by myself and got approval.. now I have choice to either apply for victoria or NSW..I am applying for NSW. There is no rocket science in the whole application process.


----------



## dynamicmoodz (Oct 11, 2011)

fabregas said:


> many things...for instance they didn't know that what does "ACS PIM 3, GROUP B" means...they wasted 7 months of mine...They didn't mention my MS while applying for ACS as they assured me that I would get the approval. because of that I was put in GROUP B. While submitting online ACS Application there is an option of Special Circumstances( they didn't use it). There is a long list of mistakes done by them...


Thats bad. I didn`t face any issues with the ACS and state sponsorship, I reviewed complete application before they could submit that. Are you using another agent now or doing it at your own.


----------



## fabregas (Feb 8, 2012)

dynamicmoodz said:


> Thats bad. I didn`t face any issues with the ACS and state sponsorship, I reviewed complete application before they could submit that. Are you using another agent now or doing it at your own.


I had to read all the things by myself...Now I am fully aware of all the process so applying by myself..Just waiting for my wife's "medium of instructions" letter..I will get it tomorrow inshaallah and then I will apply by myself. I already saved my whole online visa application. I just have to enter the credit card details and press the submit button...


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

fabregas said:


> many things...for instance they didn't know that what does "ACS PIM 3, GROUP B" means...they wasted 7 months of mine...They didn't mention my MS while applying for ACS as they assured me that I would get the approval. because of that I was put in GROUP B. While submitting online ACS Application there is an option of Special Circumstances( they didn't use it). There is a long list of mistakes done by them...They applied for Victoria for me and got approval but at that time I lost all the trust on them so I applied for NSW by myself and got approval.. now I have choice to either apply for victoria or NSW..I am applying for NSW. There is no rocket science in the whole application process.


I have been to AINIT a couple of times with my friend. At first, we both were interested to use them as our agent but we did some research and believed that this process is probably is not as hard as we thought earlier. So we decided to apply by ourselves.

So, we have carefully prepared and got attested all our documents now and ready to file ACS skill assessment within this week. 

PM me your email address if you don't mind asking your help regarding this process. 

Thanks


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

How much time VETASSES is taking these days ?


----------



## bukhari (Mar 18, 2011)

msvayani said:


> Seems very quick time-line to me. What I was told when I went to a agent in Karachi that ACS takes 12 weeks to assess your skills and 175 visa takes minimum 18 months. In addition, 176 visa takes minimum of 12 months. I found the same information is available on Australian Immigration website.
> 
> What made me confused here is that how it is possible to get 176 visa within 3/4 months as people on the forum are saying they got it.
> 
> ...


msvayani,
I rather went a little slower with whole thing.. And it will take as much of time as agent told you.. however with new changes we pakistanis will have to wait for 12-24 months for 176 and 18 months for 175 visa.. People from other regions (and I am not talking about ETA rightnow) are these days getting visas quicker. with pakistan there are extra external checks which one needs to clear I guess. thats why it takes more time thn others.


----------



## bukhari (Mar 18, 2011)

dynamicmoodz said:


> Bukhari - Seems like we are in the same boat our dates are almost same. I`ve also not received any feedback or status update after submitting the form 80.


And I guess we share Agent as well.. 
If you ask it of me I am waiting most anxiously to get visa and start a new life..


----------



## bukhari (Mar 18, 2011)

My experience with AINIT has been so bad. Infact I found them pretty helpful when I was confused for documents of SS (I applied visa through consultant and applied for SS on my own for NSW)..

Does anyone know anyone who has recently gotten his/her visa?
Also I am slightly confused for defacto partner. Since in Pakistan it is not allowed how can we provide proofs for that?


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

bukhari said:


> msvayani,
> I rather went a little slower with whole thing.. And it will take as much of time as agent told you.. however with new changes we pakistanis will have to wait for 12-24 months for 176 and 18 months for 175 visa.. People from other regions (and I am not talking about ETA rightnow) are these days getting visas quicker. with pakistan there are extra external checks which one needs to clear I guess. thats why it takes more time thn others.


That's why I was confused but I got the point that the ones who are getting visas quicker are from low-risk countries. Thanks for clarification.


----------



## fabregas (Feb 8, 2012)

Where to verify the documents...Is it OK to only verify them from notary public?


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

fabregas said:


> Where to verify the documents...Is it OK to only verify them with notary public?


fabregas,
How have you done? Notary Public? I have got attested from Branch Manager of National Bank of Pakistan as they are Grade 17 or 18 I guess. What you say, is it ok in my case?


----------



## fabregas (Feb 8, 2012)

msvayani said:


> fabregas,
> How have you done? Notary Public? I have got attested from Branch Manager of National Bank of Pakistan as they are Grade 17 or 18 I guess. What you say, is it ok in my case?


hhhahah....it means that I am not the only one ...I verified them from notary public but a friend of mine who immigrated to Australia told me to have it verified from Ministry of Foreign Affairs...


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

fabregas said:


> hhhahah....it means that I am not the only one ...I verified them from notary public but a friend of mine who immigrated to Australia told me to have it verified from Ministry of Foreign Affairs...


OMG!! Ministry of Foreign Affairs!!! Nah, I think notary public are ok as long as they provide their address and contact numbers. I just wanted to make sure if NBP Bank Managers are allowed to attest.


----------



## fabregas (Feb 8, 2012)

the problem arises when I had my NIC's english translation yesterday. The translation has some missing things like there is a space for photo and thumb impression and there is a space for logo of govt. of pakistan...so right now I am confused


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

fabregas said:


> the problem arises when I had my NIC's english translation yesterday. The translation has some missing things like there is a space for photo and thumb impression and there is a space for logo of govt. of pakistan...so right now I am confused


You don't need to submit CNIC as long as you use your passport as a document of your identification.


----------



## fabregas (Feb 8, 2012)

msvayani said:


> You don't need to submit CNIC as long as you use your passport as a document of your identification.


gr8..Thanks for this useful info. one thing more..I have some difficulties while filling form 80...
for example in question 9 "Are you a citizen of the country of passport/travel document at Question 1?... How did you gain this citizenship (eg. birth, descent,
naturalisation)?...Date you gained this citizenship"...

I filled the first one with "birth" because I lived my whole life in karachi... but what should I write in "date you gained citizenship" because the date of registration in my NIC is of 2004..(because of new NADRA nic)..


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

fabregas said:


> gr8..Thanks for this useful info. one thing more..I have some difficulties while filling form 80...
> for example in question 9 "Are you a citizen of the country of passport/travel document at Question 1?... How did you gain this citizenship (eg. birth, descent,
> naturalisation)?...Date you gained this citizenship"...
> 
> I filled the first one with "birth" because I lived my whole life in karachi... but what should I write in "date you gained citizenship" because the date of registration in my NIC is of 2004..(because of new NADRA nic)..


By having a look on your time line, you should have already prepared these documents well before applying to ACS. Is it correct that you got NSW sponsorship within a week?


----------



## fabregas (Feb 8, 2012)

msvayani said:


> By having a look on your time line, you should have already prepared these documents well before applying to ACS. Is it correct that you got NSW sponsorship within a week?


I think you didn't read my previous posts...I already wrote that I applied through AINIT and they never told me about such things...Its just now I am applying by myself as they screwed my application..Yes I do get approval within a week but it took around one more week to be received through post...(as you can see in my signature)..


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

My documents were acknowledged by VETASSES on October 24th, how much more expected time will i have to wait for their reply on my skill assesment ?


----------



## Alwani (Oct 18, 2010)

Could you please share your whole process or you can add me to skype my id is .

I really wanted to know the ACS filing process, then DIAC process and what really the state sponsorship and how it work?




fabregas said:


> Yes i am applying for 176 Visa.... I just got SS approvals from NSW and Victoria both. Now thinking about applying for NSW.


----------



## fabregas (Feb 8, 2012)

Alwani said:


> Could you please share your whole process or you can add me to skype my id is .
> 
> I really wanted to know the ACS filing process, then DIAC process and what really the state sponsorship and how it work?


i added u on skype...my id is


----------



## Alwani (Oct 18, 2010)

Thank you very much,

I have posted a message on skype if you have time kindly share something to my email. GOD bless you

Also let me know how I can get more than 7 in IELTS>


fabregas said:


> i added u on skype...my id is


----------



## bukhari (Mar 18, 2011)

msvayani said:


> OMG!! Ministry of Foreign Affairs!!! Nah, I think notary public are ok as long as they provide their address and contact numbers. I just wanted to make sure if NBP Bank Managers are allowed to attest.



We only need to have documents attested through Notary Public.. Bank Employees or any other gazetted officer is not considered for such documents. Also we dont need to get documents attested through Ministry of Foreign affairs.. atleast not on Visa application level..


----------



## bukhari (Mar 18, 2011)

fabregas said:


> gr8..Thanks for this useful info. one thing more..I have some difficulties while filling form 80...
> for example in question 9 "Are you a citizen of the country of passport/travel document at Question 1?... How did you gain this citizenship (eg. birth, descent,
> naturalisation)?...Date you gained this citizenship"...
> 
> I filled the first one with "birth" because I lived my whole life in karachi... but what should I write in "date you gained citizenship" because the date of registration in my NIC is of 2004..(because of new NADRA nic)..



Gaining the citizenship for you it will by Birth. and you date of birth will be "date you gained citizenship".. it doesnt depend upon your CNIC


----------



## bukhari (Mar 18, 2011)

One of my friends is facing problem. he applied for student's visa.. and it got rejected yesterday.. he is very worried about it.. I still dont know what went wrong with his application. once confirmed i will post it here.. but does anyone know someone who have been in same situation..? and does anyone know after how much time he can apply again for the visa.?


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

Hello bukhari / fabregas

I applied for 176 NSW in mid of Apr 2012 and got CO assigned on 5th May. Have you guys front loaded the PCC / Medicals or waiting for the CO to ask for it.


----------



## djmalik (Mar 17, 2012)

mimran said:


> Hello bukhari / fabregas
> 
> I applied for 176 NSW in mid of Apr 2012 and got CO assigned on 5th May. Have you guys front loaded the PCC / Medicals or waiting for the CO to ask for it.


Hi,

I have FL both meds and PCC. CO has asked me to provide more evidence for employment and didn't say anything about meds or PCC


----------



## fabregas (Feb 8, 2012)

don't frontload the PCC and Medicals because for Pakistani applicant, the external checks would take around 8 to 10 months and your PCC would be expired..I asked my CO and he told me not to do so because of extensive external checks (After all we are PAKI).


mimran said:


> Hello bukhari / fabregas
> 
> I applied for 176 NSW in mid of Apr 2012 and got CO assigned on 5th May. Have you guys front loaded the PCC / Medicals or waiting for the CO to ask for it.


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

fabregas said:


> don't frontload the PCC and Medicals because for Pakistani applicant, the external checks would take around 8 to 10 months and your PCC would be expired..I asked my CO and he told me not to do so because of extensive external checks (After all we are PAKI).



Thanks fabregas, thats really good information you have provided. Thanks again for your reply. So seems now nothing much to do than to wait 

:juggle:


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

djmalik said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have FL both meds and PCC. CO has asked me to provide more evidence for employment and didn't say anything about meds or PCC



Hi djmalik

Keep in touch. We have similar timelines. I got my CO assigned on 4th May


----------



## immiseeker (Oct 25, 2011)

For others please go through Online Excel sheet link in my signature, you will get a clear idea of security checks and medical/pcc call duration. In Case of Addition or updation of your data then do let me know on the email address mentioned on the TOP of Excel sheet


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

Hello immiseeker

Sorry but I cant view the link in your excel sheet. Can you please paste the link again in a new message


----------



## immiseeker (Oct 25, 2011)

mimran said:


> Hello immiseeker
> 
> Sorry but I cant view the link in your excel sheet. Can you please paste the link again in a new message


Sorry My Mistake 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


----------



## djmalik (Mar 17, 2012)

immiseeker said:


> Sorry My Mistake
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


I have added my details...keep up the good work :thumb:


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

immiseeker said:


> Sorry My Mistake
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


Hello immiseeker

This sheet is really helpful. Good work on maintaining this sheet. I was under the impression that I have to submit Form 80 and 1221 only when CO requests for it and so I have not uploaded it.

Do you think I should upload Form80 and 1221 without even asked by CO to upload it

Thanks


----------



## immiseeker (Oct 25, 2011)

mimran said:


> Hello immiseeker
> 
> This sheet is really helpful. Good work on maintaining this sheet. I was under the impression that I have to submit Form 80 and 1221 only when CO requests for it and so I have not uploaded it.
> 
> ...


yes you can, As you have applied for 176 then you will get your CO within 3 weeks hopefully


----------



## ibtihaj (May 5, 2012)

*Job Verification*

Hello All , I am about to lodge my 176 application , got SS vic , can anyone let me know the job verification thingy? when is it done , before or after the allocation of the CO? I need to tell my HR dept to get ready for job verification

regards


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

Hello All

I got CO assigned on 4th May. This I got to know the status changed to ABPF.

I need to ask whether CO sends some initial (welcome) mail . I still hav'nt received any mail from him. Is it normal ?

I can see other people who got CO assigned has been asked for employment evidence immediately.

I have provided bank statements, payslips, contracts. tax returns etc. So can I assume that CO is happy with all these documents?

In case all the documents are OK, will I get a notification that my application is under security checks.


----------



## bukhari (Mar 18, 2011)

mimran said:


> Hello bukhari / fabregas
> 
> I applied for 176 NSW in mid of Apr 2012 and got CO assigned on 5th May. Have you guys front loaded the PCC / Medicals or waiting for the CO to ask for it.


I havent uploaded PCC or meds as well.. because of the time issue.. let the checks be finished and then we should go for it..


----------



## bukhari (Mar 18, 2011)

ibtihaj said:


> Hello All , I am about to lodge my 176 application , got SS vic , can anyone let me know the job verification thingy? when is it done , before or after the allocation of the CO? I need to tell my HR dept to get ready for job verification
> 
> regards


It happens after the allocation of CO.


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

bukhari said:


> I havent uploaded PCC or meds as well.. because of the time issue.. let the checks be finished and then we should go for it..



Hello bukhari


I see you sent Form80 after a much later date. Did you initially uploaded Form80 or waited for CO to explicitly ask for it ?

Also what about Form 1221. Did CO required that form as well ?


----------



## bukhari (Mar 18, 2011)

mimran said:


> Hello bukhari
> 
> 
> I see you sent Form80 after a much later date. Did you initially uploaded Form80 or waited for CO to explicitly ask for it ?
> ...




My agent didn't upload Form 80 at the time of visa application lodge.. it was only uploaded when CO asked explicitly. For Form 1221, my agent didn't ask me for that form. And on portal it already is declared as 'Met'.. should i ask from my agent for you?


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

Actually I dont have Form 80 or Form 1221 in my documents checklist. These were only mentioned in the automated DIAC mail that everyone receives.

So I will also wait unless and until CO ask for these.


----------



## bukhari (Mar 18, 2011)

mimran said:


> Actually I dont have Form 80 or Form 1221 in my documents checklist. These were only mentioned in the automated DIAC mail that everyone receives.
> 
> So I will also wait unless and until CO ask for these.



https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa
is this the link you go to check your documents check list and status? because I use that..


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

Yes Iam using the same link. I dont have Form80 or Form1221 in my documents checklist. I got link for online personal character assessment (something similar to Form80 and to be filled online).

So do you think if all my documents seem to be OK, then my application will automatically go in the security checks. I assume that for HR countries we will be asked for PCC / MED once security checks are finished. (which will take 6+ months)


----------



## bukhari (Mar 18, 2011)

mimran said:


> Yes Iam using the same link. I dont have Form80 or Form1221 in my documents checklist. I got link for online personal character assessment (something similar to Form80 and to be filled online).
> 
> So do you think if all my documents seem to be OK, then my application will automatically go in the security checks. I assume that for HR countries we will be asked for PCC / MED once security checks are finished. (which will take 6+ months)


for my application i had form 80 and form 1221 mentioned on the site as well as online personal character assessment. I filled that up as well though my agent said for my application its not mandatory. probably that's was because of form 80 being submission.
Yeah once documents are fine they will go straight to security checks as far as i have found out. btw DIAc have sent an email on 7th of may to me. probably its just a birthday wish. because no difference i can see on DIAC portal for my application except that email being mentioned also it has been two days my agent hasnt called me yet or forwarded the email. I guess i will call him during consultation time to get the information [what was that email about] and keep it posted here..


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks. Do keep posted about PCC / MED request, so we can predict our time lines based on that.


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

What's new in Form 80 ?


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

Nothing new. Its a form replica of online assessment.


----------



## bukhari (Mar 18, 2011)

mimran said:


> Nothing new. Its a form replica of online assessment.


just talked to my agent. The email was regarding filling New Form 80.. He is going to forward me the email in a while.. so I will check what's new in that.. but since you said there is nothing different from the one online available. I am not much worried about it.. thanks..
Sure I will keep posted for PCC/Meds call. Its still gonna take some time i guess.. i am not expecting it till december..


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

Knock Knock...

Just joining the thread 
Is this thread alive anymore ??


----------



## bukhari (Mar 18, 2011)

wanttomove said:


> Knock Knock...
> 
> Just joining the thread
> Is this thread alive anymore ??


not very active but yeah.. we are around.. what's up?


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

*Medicals refferred to MOC*

I came to know that my medicals are referred to Medical Officer of Commonwealth (MOC) for assessment. The MOC has a backlog to review so i will have to wait.
I assume it happened b/c my spouse is a health practitioner.

I don't know how much time it will take? Already 3 weeks are up. Any One Any iDea?
Had anyone experienced the same i mean got reviewed by MOC?


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

wanttomove said:


> I came to know that my medicals are referred to Medical Officer of Commonwealth (MOC) for assessment. The MOC has a backlog to review so i will have to wait.
> I assume it happened b/c my spouse is a health practitioner.
> 
> I don't know how much time it will take? Already 3 weeks are up. Any One Any iDea?
> Had anyone experienced the same i mean got reviewed by MOC?


Did you get the request for your Medicals or you have front-loaded it?


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

msvayani said:


> Did you get the request for your Medicals or you have front-loaded it?


I get the request for medicals with a HRI letter/Document for each of the applicant included my application (We are 4 in total)


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

msvayani said:


> Did you get the request for your Medicals or you have front-loaded it?


What about your medicals? R these done? If done what is the status in online application?


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

wanttomove said:


> What about your medicals? R these done? If done what is the status in online application?


Even though I have submitted my application on 8th June, I have not received my medicals request yet. Lucky you got medicals request for 190.


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

msvayani said:


> Even though I have submitted my application on 8th June, I have not received my medicals request yet. Lucky you got medicals request for 190.


190 works like this for all. That's why it has less processing time as 6 months.


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

wanttomove said:


> 190 works like this for all. That's why it has less processing time as 6 months.


My application status is still ABPF. Got just one email from my CO on 11 Jul, asked to fill Form 80 for myself and my spouse plus English language proof for my wife. These documents were submitted on 23 Jul. Online status for my wife's English proof was set to "MET" on 27 Aug. Then no communication afterwards.

It would be pretty good if you application is decided in 6 months. Good luck!


----------



## bukhari (Mar 18, 2011)

@WantToMove: I have applied for 176 on 28th December 2011.. and my application is still under security checks.. it's great that you have got the meds call from CO.. me and many like me who applied for 175/176 are still waiting for it..


----------



## RockerX (May 18, 2012)

This is great news wanttomove. But I donot understand why DIAC would shorten security checks for Paki 190 applicants as compared to Paki 176 applicants.

Generally it is their unwritten rule that DIAC only asks for PCC and meds once Security checks are completed. Not sure how and why they asked you for PCC and meds so early. If they are shortening security checks for 190 , they should also do the same for 176

Kindly comment?

However I am very happy for you that you have received PCC/meds request and sincerely hope that your case gets decided in less than 6 months. Generally the timeframe for Paki applicants is between 10 to 18 months.

Regards,

RX



wanttomove said:


> 190 works like this for all. That's why it has less processing time as 6 months.


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

RockerX said:


> This is great news wanttomove. But I donot understand why DIAC would shorten security checks for Paki 190 applicants as compared to Paki 176 applicants.
> 
> Generally it is their unwritten rule that DIAC only asks for PCC and meds once Security checks are completed. Not sure how and why they asked you for PCC and meds so early. If they are shortening security checks for 190 , they should also do the same for 176
> 
> ...


U r taking it wrong. With the new 190 meds and PPC are done first and the job verification or security checks are done later on. I mentioned 6 months as i read it on the DIAC website:
Client Service Charter
and also i agree, Kuhda na khawasta, it may take long for pakistani applicants


----------



## RockerX (May 18, 2012)

Thank you so much for clearing the confusion wanttomove. I am very happy for you and hope that all Pakistani 190 applicants get their cases decided in 6 months or less.

I also hope that 176 applicants (myself included) get their cases decided in less than 12 months too. Pray for us as well 

Regards,

RX



wanttomove said:


> U r taking it wrong. With the new 190 meds and PPC are done first and the job verification or security checks are done later on. I mentioned 6 months as i read it on the DIAC website:
> Client Service Charter
> and also i agree, Kuhda na khawasta, it may take long for pakistani applicants


----------



## usmanahmadgul (Aug 5, 2012)

Same here guys, 176 applied in June 12. . front loaded the PCC and Medicals. According to latest statement from CO he "anticipates" my visa in July 13. .


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

I am from June'12 gang as well... Waiting for PCC/MED call... 

Did you CO specifically gives you July'13? or it is your assumption?


----------



## usmanahmadgul (Aug 5, 2012)

This was CO reply when last time I requested my status

Dear Sir,
The current status of you clients application is as follows,
The Department of Immigration and Citizenship recognises that the time taken to process your application may be causing you and your family concern.

We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time.

The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application. You can be assured, however, that the Department of Immigration and Citizenship staff will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible.

At present your application is undergoing internal and external checks which I anticipate to be finalised by July 2013.

Unfortunately these checking procedures are beyond my or this department's control. 

You will be contacted when all checks are completed.


----------



## alikoool (Nov 14, 2012)

ur CO seems to be very nice and polite . can u share the team # and the initials of the CO please .


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

Most of the COs use the same template. In fact, I received the same email when I inquired about my status in November last year but she didn't give me any time-frame of security checks finalization.


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

usmanahmadgul said:


> This was CO reply when last time I requested my status
> 
> Dear Sir,
> The current status of you clients application is as follows,
> ...



Great man, your CO provided you with expected visa date. I got also similar reply from CO but CO didnt mentioned any expected visa grant date.


----------



## alikoool (Nov 14, 2012)

team # and CO initials please


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

wanttomove said:


> U r taking it wrong. With the new 190 meds and PPC are done first and the job verification or security checks are done later on. I mentioned 6 months as i read it on the DIAC website:
> Client Service Charter
> and also i agree, Kuhda na khawasta, it may take long for pakistani applicants


Congrats for your visa grant. Are you female applicant?

175/176 was difficult to apply as requiring enough points to qualify specially the requirement of 7+ in each module, whereas 189/190 one can qualify even without having 7+ in each module and it is quicker.

Probably security checks are also very shorter for skill select applicants


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

mimran said:


> Congrats for your visa grant. Are you female applicant?
> 
> 175/176 was difficult to apply as requiring enough points to qualify specially the requirement of 7+ in each module, whereas 189/190 one can qualify even without having 7+ in each module and it is quicker.
> 
> Probably security checks are also very shorter for skill select applicants


Yupz i am a female applicant. But that's not the reason of acceptance b/c some Karachi applicants(190) have also got their visa grants.


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

wanttomove said:


> Yupz i am a female applicant. But that's not the reason of acceptance b/c some Karachi applicants(190) have also got their visa grants.


MashAllah, you people are very lucky. Remember us in your prayers also and pray for our grant. Take Care


----------



## shleo82 (Apr 20, 2015)

how many people we have applying for 175 now a days?


----------



## shleo82 (Apr 20, 2015)

mimran said:


> Great man, your CO provided you with expected visa date. I got also similar reply from CO but CO didnt mentioned any expected visa grant date.



External checks can take a while, hang in there bro


----------



## shleo82 (Apr 20, 2015)

msvayani said:


> Most of the COs use the same template. In fact, I received the same email when I inquired about my status in November last year but she didn't give me any time-frame of security checks finalization.


They won't give you a time frame on anything, each case is different on its merits.


----------



## shleo82 (Apr 20, 2015)

bukhari said:


> @WantToMove: I have applied for 176 on 28th December 2011.. and my application is still under security checks.. it's great that you have got the meds call from CO.. me and many like me who applied for 175/176 are still waiting for it..


My security checks took over a year. its a long process


----------



## shleo82 (Apr 20, 2015)

fabregas said:


> Yes i am applying for 176 Visa.... I just got SS approvals from NSW and Victoria both. Now thinking about applying for NSW.


Go for Victoria, NSW is really expensive, lived here in Sydney for 2 years and don't end up saving anything ..


----------



## shleo82 (Apr 20, 2015)

*My visa grant notice*

Assalamu - alikum brothers/sisters,

I thought that I'd drop by and share my feel-good story with my fellow prospective immigrants:

Here's my timeline: 

By the grace of God, I received my grant letter on the morning of 20 OCT 2011. Frankly, I was extremely surprised as just 20 days earlier, my case officer advised me that security clearance could take upon 12 months. Here is my time line:

*Note*: I applied indenpendetly, didn't go thorugh an agent. but I reserached for around 2 months daily on the internet for all the documents that I would need and be prepared. It paid off. :juggle:

Lodgement date: 30th November 2009
Country: Pakistan
Visa type: 175 Skilled Independent.
IELTS: R7,W7,L7,S7
Occupation: Electrical Engineer (ASCO 2125-11)

SEPT 2009. Applied for South Australia State Sponsorship. REJECTED
NOV 2009. Case lodged with the DIAC.
AUG 2010. Received an inquiry email from DIAC regarding my job, as I worked through a third-party contractor.
SEPT 2010. Applied for Queensland and Victoria State Sponsorship. BOTH REJECTED.
DEC 2010. Got married.
FEB 2011. Sent my wife’s passport details to DIAC.
MAR 2011. Received medicals from DIAC.
MAY 2011. Medicals and spouse’s requirements cleared. (Such as IELTS).
SEPT 2011. Sent an email to DIAC for case update. Case officer advised security clearance could take up to 12 months.
OCT 2011. RECEIVED THE GRANT LETTER.
Feb 2012: Moved to Australia and loving it !!!!

Here are the obstacles that I faced while applying:

1) I overstayed in USA for over 9 years. My FBI report stated a charge of “NON-IMMIGRANT STATUS VIOLATOR”. However, I didn't hide it from my case officer. My advice for future applicants: *DO NOT HIDE ANYTHING FROM DIAC*. If they find out that you are being dishonest on your application, it will complicate the matters even further and a possible rejection is headed your way.

2) After marriage, my wife found out that she has thyroid. Again, we didn't hide it and declared it on the medical forms. I thought it was a big deal, but we were cleared.

Here's my grant letter preview:

Grant Notice
Grant Notification.pdf - DocDroid

Visa Grant Notice
Visa grant notice.pdf - DocDroid

Please contact me at [email protected] if you require any assistance, I'd help as much as I can after what I've been through this long and tedious process, but very rewarding in the end.

LEO


----------



## shleo82 (Apr 20, 2015)

*Engineer's Australia Skilled Assessment*

Also sharing my skill assessment from EA.

http://s23.postimg.org/lfjijn8e3/Skill_Assessment.jpg

LEO


----------

